# Garage Floor? Help



## S Garbett (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a painted concrete floor, What do people do with it?

Covering or sealing and painting which is best and looks good?

At the minute the paint is coming off where the tyres sit, i believe its the wet from the wheels causing the paint to come off. Should it have been sealed before painting?

Thanks Steve :newbie:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Short answer - yes, you should have sealed it before painting.

Your paint hasn't bonded to anything.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I sealed my floor before painting and the tyres still pull the paint off. I now have a small cheap carpet door mat under each tyre.


----------



## S Garbett (Jan 20, 2007)

What seal would you use?

Can I seal over the paint then re paint?

Thanks Steve


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

no matter what i try, bog standard floor paint will always peel off concrete floors


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am thinking towards Industrial Floor Paint as you dont see workshops with paint peeling off on tyres. I sealed my floor up and used Screwfix std Floor paint and its done the same as others have said plus I am also looking at textured to make it non slip


----------



## CrazyDave (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine is the same, painted it about four or five years ago and it's well overdue a recoat. One of the jobs for when the weather warms up a bit. It was painted but badly worn when I got the house, obviously cheap paind chucked down and not sealed.

I have often wondeered if I could seal the floor where the paint lifts with tyre wear, but last time I came to the conclusion its easier to clean it, scub off the loose bits and chuck some fresh paint down every few years. I might try some sealer for the worst bits this year though.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I've just put some vinyl down, left over from my kitchen floor. It's good so far, warm, easy to clean, keeps dust down. Very cheap off eBay too. Cheaper than decent epoxy garage floor paint by a mile.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Etch the floor first with something like phosphoric acid. I worked for Arrow Chemicals and would have recommended System Descaler a lot stronger than kettle Descaler. Good toilet cleaners are typically 10 to 15% phosphoric, System Descaler is about 40%!!

Hope it helps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

I have given up on paint TBH my track day tyres just warm it up and make it peal. I would look into the other options before you spend any money on paint.


----------



## Phoenix69 (Oct 3, 2011)

B&Q do some £5 square floor mats that are just right - if you dont use mats you will always get peel under tyres in my experience, even with proper garage floor paint.


----------



## waito (Aug 20, 2009)

Use epimac non slip floor paint from crown decorator centre. Thin down the first coat by around 10 per cent white spirit, and make sure the floor is properly clean first.Also most importantly, floor paints need at least 5 day to fully cure/harden, before you drive a car on the surface.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried this?

http://www.paco-systems.co.uk/pdfs/epoxyshield.pdf


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I've read on another website about mixing in a epoxy resin into the paint to help toughen it up a bit.

I'll go through my history and see if I can find the website.



^^EDIT: beat me to it^^


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

I used regal paints epoxy paint for my garage floor. Expensive... But yet to peel


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/floor-paints/

I used 2pk epoxy primer sealer. 1st coat, then the( 2pk epoxy top coat x2 )

Turning the steering wheel on the spot is the only thing that's scratched it a tiny bit.


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

2nd Regalpaints.


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

industrial paint comes up as well it does in our work shop


----------



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

Been reading all the good tips you have. One of the problems some of you might have is the concrete it self, I work for a concrete firm and now all the different short cuts some of the builders do so some of you might have poor finishes on the surface which you will never seal up and paint.
Cement being laid in the frost is a common one, the surface goes soft.
Poor quality or weak mixes,weak cement content and poor materails eg. sand and gravel will all lead to poor surface finish like the top dusting up or soft and rubbing away.
The only answer to these is what several of you say and to cover it, one good way is to cover the floor with 3/4 marine ply.


----------



## S Garbett (Jan 20, 2007)

Have you any recommendations of floor covering i can look at too?

Steve


----------



## S Garbett (Jan 20, 2007)

The Regal floor paints are not as expensive as thought they would be, would you just need the first coat and top coat tins? http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/epoxy-floor-paints.html

anyone got any flooring cover ideas that i can look at?

Thanks Steve


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

The first coat then top coat is all I used... But I stupidly chose white for my top coat so another tin of top coat was required, totalling two tins of top coat.


----------



## S Garbett (Jan 20, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> The first coat then top coat is all I used... But I stupidly chose white for my top coat so another tin of top coat was required, totalling two tins of top coat.


Great, i think this is the best option,

anyone got any ideas best way to prep the allready painted but pealing floor?

Thanks Steve


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I use regal floor paints in the unit


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

S Garbett said:


> Great, i think this is the best option,
> 
> anyone got any ideas best way to prep the allready painted but pealing floor?
> 
> Thanks Steve


I'm unsure how the regal paints would take to a floor that already peeling. At a guess I'd say pressure wash it. Other than that I'd phone regal and they might tell you exactly what you need


----------



## S Garbett (Jan 20, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> I'm unsure how the regal paints would take to a floor that already peeling. At a guess I'd say pressure wash it. Other than that I'd phone regal and they might tell you exactly what you need


brill, worth a shot.

steve


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

I will be amazed if it doesn’t peal up. on a perfect floor then paint works well, its all done to the prep


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

We've had the same problems with the tyres lifting the paint. Spoke extensively to regal paints about this and came down to two possible problems. 1st being applied to thick, the surface will dry first but paint underneath will never properly dry and as a result will lift. 2nd similar to the 1st but with second coat applied before the first has dried.

As a result a second bay in our workshop was painted then left for 2 weeks then second coat applied as per instructions and no paint lifted.

It would appear that floor paint takes longer to dry than you think.

Stephen.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=56.494555,-2.947564


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

S Garbett said:


> I have a painted concrete floor, What do people do with it?
> 
> Covering or sealing and painting which is best and looks good?
> 
> ...


So I’m having a prefab garage put up in a couple of weeks and I plan on turning it into a little motorcycle workshop for myself. I originally was going to get some setcrete latex self levelling compound to completely even the floor and then paint the top with an epoxy paint, but I’m finding some stuff online saying that’s not a great idea? Im a compete novice to this and complete DIYer so any help is much appreciated


----------

